# Going Dark vs 180



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

If this was posted somewhere before, please forgive me. What is the difference between going dark and doing the 180? Are they pretty much the same?


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

"going dark" is just code for NC or 180. The 180 is a somewhat codified list. But it's all more or less the same: stop giving to a broken relationship; set up boundaries; be less available and a mystery.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

^ and never admit to felonies.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

IMO. NC can be done when you don't have kids. 180 and a modified NC if you have kids
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Going dark and the 180 are very different.

Look at the 180 in my signature block below. With the 180 you do talk to the other person. You just do not beg them and carry on like you have a broken heart. You also start working on yourself and show the other person that you are bettering yourself. Also look at Plan A..it's a lot like the 180.

No contact is exactly that. No contact. If contact is necesary it's very brief and avoided as much a possible. Lokat at Plan B for more on NC.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

UpnOver said:


> IMO. NC can be done when you don't have kids. 180 and a modified NC if you have kids
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was wondering how someone with kids can do the NC/going dark. But I get the 'modified' NC. 
Thanks.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Going dark and the 180 are very different.
> 
> Look at the 180 in my signature block below. With the 180 you do talk to the other person. You just do not beg them and carry on like you have a broken heart. You also start working on yourself and show the other person that you are bettering yourself. Also look at Plan A..it's a lot like the 180.
> 
> No contact is exactly that. No contact. If contact is necesary it's very brief and avoided as much a possible. Lokat at Plan B for more on NC.



Thank you. I just read your links. I get it now.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> ^ and never admit to felonies.


What do you mean by felonies?


----------

